# Outback Decals



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

I just ordered my decals. Where is the best place to put them on the TT? Is there a standard area? I believe I am getting 2. What do I do with the second one????


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

There are some decal placement examples here: outback decals

I still haven't put mine on yet


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I still need to order mine


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I still need to order mine


What are you waiting for? The decal store is open 24/7


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You can put them where you like........the general rule of thumb is ...front....over or under the drivers side marker light on the front wall......rear......also high, on the top corner of the slide.

John


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I put one centered on the top of the rear slide and the other just over the top of the light on the right front.

Walter


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

DH thought it would be best in the lower left corner when facing the OB. So when visitors come they could see it right off.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good Question and good timing, I got my decals in the mail a week ago and still have not put them on and was wondering were others have put theirs.


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

Where do I go to order the decals?








Thanks, Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bob G said:


> Where do I go to order the decals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the original thread Order Decals Here


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I still need to order mine


What are you waiting for? The decal store is open 24/7








[/quote]

OK you twisted my arm and the order is in


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Where do I go to order the decals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the original thread Order Decals Here








[/quote]

I just ordered a set.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

RizFam said:


> DH thought it would be best in the lower left corner when facing the OB. So when visitors come they could see it right off.


I like RizFam's idea about putting one above light in front so visitors can see it when entering camp. I do not have a rear slide, so I think I will put it high under the factory logo. No need to place by the license plate because my OB license plate frame has the same information. Thanks for the response!


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Do they ship to Canada? I looked to order some but it only gives the state and zip code info.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After seeing my main "Outback" decal starting to peel around the edges I decided not to intall the Outbackers.com decals I ordered. It just reminded me that they're all going to "go" sooner or later, and this would just be another one to deal with. And now that my rig is getting older it's all starting to happen.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

happycampers said:


> Do they ship to Canada? I looked to order some but it only gives the state and zip code info.


If you click on the website order form, there is an email address for the company that cuts them. I'm sure he will get to back to you on that.

Steve


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I ordered mine last week and got them today. Fast... I need to clean the camper so I will wait until it warms up a little bit more before I put them on. where are most people putting them? I was thinking on the front just below the outback decal on the left and then one on the back somewhere?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

They ship to Canada, I just contacted them with the e-mail address and I had them within 10 days.
As soon as the snow melts and I can find the 5'er I will put them on.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mine are located at the upper left rear corner, so passing cars can see...and then in the upper left corner of the front of the outback (right side if you're standing in front of TV and looking at it)


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Mine are located at the upper left rear corner, so passing cars can see...and then in the upper left corner of the front of the outback (right side if you're standing in front of TV and looking at it)


Decals arrived today, they look great! Canâ€™t wait to put them on.

I have a bone to pick with the postal serviceâ€¦ the mail carrier in my area insists on folding my mail. My mailbox is more than adequate to fit a full size manila envelope yet he/she continues to fold them. My college diploma, contractorâ€™s license, and other professional documents all have a nice crease down the middle that looks great when framed.







And yes, the decals were folded as well. I put a copy of the 2005 National Electric Code to work flattening them out. As if consolidating the mail boxes at the end of the street wasnâ€™t enough!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I haven't ordered decals yet because I just don't know if I want my name "Sexy Mamma" on our Outback. I think I'd end up the laughing stock of the campground.









We don't really travel anyway. Our Outback is at a seasonal site, so not that many people would see the decal......except of course our neighbors at the seasonal campground. So yes, I can see the hand writing on the wall......jokes gallore......razzing up the ying-yang......Justin would be called "Sexy Daddy"......OH BOY, it would go on and on!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sexy Momma said:


> I haven't ordered decals yet because I just don't know if I want my name "Sexy Mamma" on our Outback. I think I'd end up the laughing stock of the campground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You could be "The Outbacker Formally Known as SM"









Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you need to clean the spot where the sticker goes with anything special befor putting them on?


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

NAturedog2 said:


> Do you need to clean the spot where the sticker goes with anything special befor putting them on?


Yes you do. The decals come with instructions. Just got mine today. I'll put the decals on when the dealer gets the front decal replaced.








Bob


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I haven't ordered decals yet because I just don't know if I want my name "Sexy Mamma" on our Outback. I think I'd end up the laughing stock of the campground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You could be "The Outbacker Formally Known as SM"









Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.








[/quote]
Just make sure there isn't an "&" sign between the SM...

Sorry, I couldn't help myself either!







...









MaeJae


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Got our Outbackers.com decals yesterday but Kevin did
not put in the "Periods" in U.P.outbacker. I email him
and he said he would remake them and send them out
tomarrow.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ordered mine too. Does the maker of the stickers still donate a dollar to the cause or was that just for the license plate border/cover thingey???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Ordered mine too. Does the maker of the stickers still donate a dollar to the cause or was that just for the license plate border/cover thingey???


That was just for the license plate thingey

Would you like the link??


----------

